# Erpc (d&c) aftercare? Wasn't told anything!!



## pandaspot

Hi

I had a erpc or d&c yesterday morning. Was brought back up to the ward, they checked my pad and did my blood pressure but that was it. I was left in my bed for a couple of hours with no one checking on me. 

I had no one check on me at all, I asked for pain killers three times but had nothing, my morphine was wearing off and I was in quite a lot of pain. 

They came in 3 hours after op and said right go and have wee then you can go home, I had been crying cause of the pain but they just wanted me out. They left a box of parcetamols on the bin along with a letter for my gp and my antibiotics. No explanation about any of the tablets, nothing about aftercare. 

So I have a couple of questions . When can I try again for a baby? When can I have sex again? Is there anything I should look out for, when will the bleeding stop? The cramps? 

Was a bit disgusted with my whole nhs experience to be honest. Even when she shoved the dilation tablet up me she said nothing just a couldnt go to toilet, I was dying for one an hour after and I had to ask can I go and she acted like I was stupid for asking cause I only had to wait for it dissolve. 

It was my first pregnancy. My first ever miscarriage and first ever erpc. I didn't know what to expect.

Any advice etc would be appreciated

Thanks :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh hun i'm so sorry you had to go through that, that is horrible no one should be treated like that at all! I'm no help though i'm afraid as i haven't had one but i didn't want to read and run. I'm sure someone that has had one will give you some advice :hug:


----------



## MrsN

:hugs:


----------



## sunnysun

Sorry to hear that Pandaspot, the NHS can be really awful, sometimes it feels like they don't even treat you like a human being!No support whatsoever.
I went last Mon to check if I was ok after my MC and after a scan and blood test they told me they would have called me back for more blood test to be taken either after 48 hours or next week.

They didn't call me back, tried to ring them but couldn't get through EPU.. I'm just another number and my file is probably long lost now. Really frustating they way they treat us! I'm giving up and hopefully all will be ok anyway.

I'm in the same boat as you, not sure when you can have :sex: after a MC. Does anyone know?

I read you can TTC straight away if you didn't have any complications although most people recommend to wait at least one cycle. I'll be waiting for my AF to come before ttc again.


----------



## camishantel

ok I am in the US so some things are different but I will try to help... I had one last nov and was told I could try again right away however the norm seems to be wait one full cycle... as far as the sex Dr. said I could resume as soon as I stopped cramping and bleeding... I had cramps about 2 days and only bled maybe 4 and it wasnt heavy,, I was told no heavy lifting for a week and that if I was filling more than a pad a hour to go back and watch for fever and such for infection.. I am sorry for your loss hun and hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

Hi, im so sorry they treated you that way. I wasnt in any pain after mine but they did offer me more pain medication which i didnt need. i was offered more than paracetamol though.

I was told i could try for a baby staright away, but i needed to wait for the bleeding to stop. i was also give antibiotic which said i had to wait 7 days after completion before ttc. but doesnt sound like thats the case for you. 

i was told if i hadnt stopped bleeding in 2 weeks then to go to my gp, to avoid sex until ive stopped bleeding as it can introduce infection and your certix will be open.

If you continue to pass large clots after the first 72 hours to contact my gp. i was told i could call the ward if i was worried or in lots of pain. 

i didnt expecience any heavy bleeding and no cramps at all. a lot of women have said they bleeded for longer than 2 weeks but if thats the case for you i would still call my gp. 

how is the pain now? if your in a lot of pain, call the ward and tell them you need more than paracetamol, they is no need for you to be suffering. if bleeding through more than 1 pad an hour then call the ward again, you shouldnt be bleeding that heavy. 

i cant beleive they discharged you and didnt give you any decent pain releif.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sammycaine

Hi Pandaspot, I was following your thread in first tri with the same waiting. I will also be having a d&c on Monday and was coming here to see what to expect.


----------



## pandaspot

Thanks all for your advice, the bleeding has practically stopped and I am only getting the occasional twinge, and that's mostly when I stand up. So looks like I will be ok :). I think I will call my midwife or gp on Monday and check what they say about ttc again and b'd but I have read lots that you have to wait till you stop bleeding. So that's what I will do. 


Sammy good luck with your d&c on Monday and sorry for your loss, you will be treated lot better than I was I suspect. The whole experience of my op was good apart from my aftercare. 

And the only pain I had was afterwards because of the cramps, I don't suffer from af pains normally I suppose what I had was very bad af pains. The nurse in recovery said the cramps are caused by an injection they give you, it causes you to have contractions. Try not to be scared, you will be okay and you will be home before you know it :). Do you have to stay overnight?

Thanks again everyone


----------



## poppy666

Sorry you was treated like tha sweetie... ive had no aftercare or follow up appointment, nothing since i had mine on 22nd Dec.. just got given a card and if i was worried about bleeding to ring epu :growlmad:

This site has been more help than the NHS x


----------



## pandaspot

Yeah this site has definately been more help. It's gives out more info than the nhs gives out :)


----------



## sammycaine

I won't be overnight, just day surgury. They will call me Monday and tell me what time to come in. The Dr said the actual procedure takes 15 min. and I will be in recovery for about 4 hrs.


----------



## pandaspot

Hope everything goes okay for you Sammy on Monday. Let us know how everything goes 

My bleeding has totally stopped now, first time I haven't had blood when I wipe for nearly 4 weeks. It's a nice change, just wish my boobs would stop hurting now


----------



## Logiebear

I had my erpc and after the bleeding finished approx 2 weeks later I had my period another 2 weeks after that and then got the pregnant in the following month. So I didn't "wait" a full clear month but I now have a healthy nearly 2 yr old.

The erpc can give bad cramps but paracetamol should ease them for a couple of days and like some one else said, if you pass bad clots go to your gp.

You can have sex again as soon as you feel ready, there is no reason not too.


----------



## sammycaine

I was also wondering. Do I have to wait to try again while the Dr is looking into my recurrent mc's?


----------



## baileykenz

so sorry for your experience hun..i see you live in south wales..if u dont mind me asking what hosp was it?
xx


----------



## pandaspot

It was the royal gwent, do you know it?


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi pandspot.
so sorry to here about youre loss, but glad you are in no physical pain anymore. 
I had my erpc on dec 23rd. i bleed for a couple of days, then spotted for just over a week. then had 3 days no blood, i thought it was all over then on the saturday morning i woke up in blood and passed a few clots, i was really worried. but someone on here posted this info which made me understand it all better.
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm have a read of this, i think it explain erpc very well, and would recommend anyone who has to go througherpc read it, as its much more helpful then the nhs, although i didnt have a bad experience there (apart from having to wait 6 hrs for a bed!!) but everyone there was lovely.

sorry you are going through this, hopefully we will all get our BFP and Happy and Healthy babies soon!

:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## newmommy23

after a d and c you arent supposed to have sex for 2 weeks, for fear of infection. after that its fine...I'm sorry they treated you so horribly :(


----------



## redarrow

oh darling. Im so so sorry you had to go through that and they didnt you so badly :-( It really is disgusting. I have had both good and bad experiences with the NHS with my losses. Each one has been different. I had a similar experience after my 3rd D&C and I had to tell them things coz they didnt have a bloody clue. Im glad things bleeding wise are getting better for you. As for TTC again its best to wait until you are both physically and mentally ready, maybe after you have had a normal period. As for sex, its prob best to wait a couple of weeks (I was told this) as it stops the risk of infection and pain etc ((hugs)) thinking of you and here if you need any more help and/or advice xxxx


----------



## pandaspot

I have now started getting browny peachy coloured discharge, is this normal? It's 6 days now since my erpc also I am quite cranky today.

I have also been having twinges in my stomach since the op when I stand up. It's not a sharp pain it's more like a pulling sensation

I did a hpt today as well and it a faint bfp so suppose that's good


----------



## Eternal

i had a weird pullinhg sensation, wasnt really painful but just not nice, not sure if its the same thing.

I have had that sort of discharge, mine is very light, only when i wipe. its very dark now, i will be 2 weeks tomorrow, usually once a day i will have a slight amount when i wipe.


----------



## pandaspot

It sounds like the same thing, it's a odd feeling. I will assume that it's normal then. I was thinking of going to my gp about it. Are you still getting it now?


----------



## Eternal

no only had it for two days, if your worried then call honey, that what they are there for. mine wasnt particually painful so i wasnt too worried, i think i remember something simular after giving birth to my son.


----------



## sammycaine

I was up all night last night with horrible cramps. It's was the first I have had any. No wonder the bleeding starting this morning. Feels like the worst period of my life. Oh well, another reason for ice cream!


----------



## pandaspot

Lol yeah get that ice cream in you. I have started bleeding a bit now too :( I am also having this odd pulse sort of pain in my vagina, again it's not really painful but it's there and my cramps a bit worse :(


----------



## poppy666

suffolksarah said:


> Hi pandspot.
> so sorry to here about youre loss, but glad you are in no physical pain anymore.
> I had my erpc on dec 23rd. i bleed for a couple of days, then spotted for just over a week. then had 3 days no blood, i thought it was all over then on the saturday morning i woke up in blood and passed a few clots, i was really worried. but someone on here posted this info which made me understand it all better.
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm have a read of this, i think it explain erpc very well, and would recommend anyone who has to go througherpc read it, as its much more helpful then the nhs, although i didnt have a bad experience there (apart from having to wait 6 hrs for a bed!!) but everyone there was lovely.
> 
> sorry you are going through this, hopefully we will all get our BFP and Happy and Healthy babies soon!
> 
> :dust: to all xxxx

Hey Sarah has your bleeding stopped now?

Im still spotting/bleeding 4wks and counting, going up to EPU Monday to get checked over ( I had to ring them cos ive had enough of this bleeding) :growlmad:


----------



## pandaspot

Hi I stopped bleeding Saturday morning had erpc on the Friday. I have had a bit of spotting today. Brown this morning and peach colour then a tiny bit of blood this evening. I just have this weird pulsing sensation this evening up inside me it's odd. 

I hope everything goes ok at epu for you. Let us know how it goes :)

I will prob ring up gp tomorrow if I still having that weird pain still. 

I think everyone should have a check up following erpc, seems weird why we don't.


----------



## 9babiesgone

i was told 4 weeks pelvic rest, after my dnc. I hope that helps. I am so sorry they were so heartless and incompetent. that is so outrageous. I would be filinga n complaint. that was horrible. Many hugs and blessings. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## poppy666

pandaspot said:


> Hi I stopped bleeding Saturday morning had erpc on the Friday. I have had a bit of spotting today. Brown this morning and peach colour then a tiny bit of blood this evening. I just have this weird pulsing sensation this evening up inside me it's odd.
> 
> I hope everything goes ok at epu for you. Let us know how it goes :)
> 
> I will prob ring up gp tomorrow if I still having that weird pain still.
> 
> I think everyone should have a check up following erpc, seems weird why we don't.

Thanks pandaspot will let you know, first day today NO spotting but i know it will start again later once im out and more mobile :dohh:


----------



## pandaspot

i dont have any spotting again today, and i am planning on being un-mobile today :). i was shopping for a few hours yesterday so it might be what triggered it


----------



## poppy666

LOL Well ive not been that mobile been in the car most of today so fx still nooooooooooo spotting :happydance: just watch i'll have a bath again tonight and it will start x FX for you too sweetie 'stay away'


----------

